# accident



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.


























8O 8O 8O

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow ! Or as MrsW put it; "SH*T!!!!" :lol: 

I totally agree with her summary.......

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

****!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a stupid place to dig a hole though.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Wow ! Or as MrsW put it; "SH*T!!!!" :lol:
> 
> I totally agree with her summary.......
> 
> Dave


I bet the couple followed Mrs. W 'advice' when they saw where they were 8O 8O

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now that is what I call Good Luck

or even a miracle


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't believe it!


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Is there something wrong with my eyes or are there two guys stood right on the edge of the cliff, between the pickup and the edge, what's that all about?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, there is something wrong............

.........it's actually Highway 59 and near Hurricane City in Utah. :lol:

Source: http://www.snopes.com/photos/accident/culvert.asp


----------

